# Royal pythons



## RussianTort55 (Jun 9, 2007)

If i was to breed a Normal with a het albino would i get ANY albinos? just 1? if not i would get some from a het, het pair right?


----------



## claire_e_dodd (Sep 18, 2007)

Nope, both parents have to be het or visual for any chance, the offspring from a normal X het albino would all be normal. Some would be het albino, but you can't know which until they are bred.

But yes a het x het pair would produce some albinos, 25% of the clutch according to the laws of probability, and 66% of the normals would be het, but again you can't tell which.


----------



## RussianTort55 (Jun 9, 2007)

claire_e_dodd said:


> Nope, both parents have to be het or visual for any chance, the offspring from a normal X het albino would all be normal. Some would be het albino, but you can't know which until they are bred.
> 
> But yes a het x het pair would produce some albinos, 25% of the clutch according to the laws of probability, and 66% of the normals would be het, but again you can't tell which.


thank you,

just one more question

If i buy 2 100% albinos how do i know they arnt just normals? is it just have to find a decent breeder?

thanks


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

RussianTort55 said:


> thank you,
> 
> just one more question
> 
> ...


 
Yes. It's all down to trust, there are no visual indicators. this is why with things like this it's better to go for a reputable source.

Mason


----------



## RussianTort55 (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks everyone,

so i will get some albinos, (for meeee! lol) would the normals be 100% het for ablino. So either visual albinos or hets???


----------



## Clones (May 5, 2007)

just check here Markus Jayne, Ball pythons | ballpython.ca


----------



## claire_e_dodd (Sep 18, 2007)

If both parents are visual albinos, all offspring will be albino.

If one parent is visual and the other het, 66% of normals will be het albino.

If both parents are het, 50% of normals will be het albino.

But you just can't tell which ones are het and which aren't.


----------



## RussianTort55 (Jun 9, 2007)

claire_e_dodd said:


> If both parents are visual albinos, all offspring will be albino.
> 
> If one parent is visual and the other het, 66% of normals will be het albino.
> 
> ...


So would you call them poss het albino? also there are a het albino pair for £350 here

Bob Clark Order October 2007

good ????

thanks for the help BTW everyone


----------



## claire_e_dodd (Sep 18, 2007)

Yes you would call them all poss het albino, not sure on prices, but seen as how I think albinos go for £800 ish each, then £350 for a het pair sounds reasonable. Best idea is to shop around to get a good idea on prices though, just in case i'm wrong.

And just in case my genetics are not up to scratch, (i'm def no expert) my percentages may be a little out, but if it's a het pair you're going for, i'm positive you'll get some visuals and just stick to poss hets for the normals produced.


----------



## pankthesnake (Sep 29, 2007)

Just bear in mind that the percentages are only a guide, and in no way guarantee what genes the offspring will carry.

You could breed 2 het albino royals and get all normal-looking offspring (either het or normal), but next time the same pair could produce half a clutch of albinos.

With royals clutch sizes being so small this reduces the amount of offspring that are likely to be visual albinos.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

claire_e_dodd said:


> If both parents are visual albinos, all offspring will be albino.
> 
> If one parent is visual and the other het, 66% of normals will be het albino.
> 
> ...


Whoops, there, Claire.

A visual to a het will produce half visuals (on average) and half normals who are 100% hets. You can't get a "not het" offspring if you cross a visual recessive animal to anything else - the visual doesn't have a "normal" gene to give.

A het to het pairing produces normals who are 66% het (two-thirds of them will be carriers of the gene, but you can't tell which two out of three). The remaining quarter of the offspring should be visuals.

A het to normal pairing is what produces the 50% hets. None of them will be visuals - and you can't tell which half of the offspring inherited the gene.

And a 50% het should be treated as "essentially a normal" until you PROVE that it's a het (at which point it BECOMES a 100% het).


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

so would a visual albino to a normal python no known hets produce

100% het albino but al normal visually :?:

sorry genetics still confuse me


----------



## claire_e_dodd (Sep 18, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> Whoops, there, Claire.
> 
> A visual to a het will produce half visuals (on average) and half normals who are 100% hets. You can't get a "not het" offspring if you cross a visual recessive animal to anything else - the visual doesn't have a "normal" gene to give.
> 
> ...


Lol, I know I can always rely on you to put me straight!


----------



## amanda75 (May 23, 2006)

sparkle said:


> so would a visual albino to a normal python no known hets produce
> 
> 100% het albino but al normal visually :?:
> 
> sorry genetics still confuse me


yep... the visual parent only has the mutated albino gene to pass on, so all its offspring get one, but the normal parent passes a normal copy of the gene to them all. So each and every one of the babies has to have one mutated and one normal allele - which makes them all definitely het, all visually normal


----------

